# A IBS sufferers dream cafe, or just my stupidity??



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all, I have just had an idea, but Im not sure if its a moment of brilliance or of total stupidity. I brought my mum a cappucino maker for Christmas, Ive just used it for the first time, but I used decaf coffee and goats milk to make my drink, I was sitting down drinking my drink and feeling pleased that I hadnt broken the machine, when I thought, to me it didnt taste any different to a "normal" cappucino, and then I started thinking, that if it was possible to make a cappucino like that, maybe it was possible to make it with, soya or rice milk etc, and maybe I could set up a take away cafe, that didnt do standard cappucinos with cows milk or caffine that specialised in drinks that people with IBS and dairy intollerences etc could drink. I personally have lost count of the times I have walked past a coffee shop wishing I could have one but knowing the stomach ache it caused wasnt worth it, so I have a question.Do you think it would be worth me looking into setting up a cafe, and if I did would you "in theory" use one??Thanks all, Tammy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've found things like soy latte in the nutritional information for starbucks, and I thought that was a fairly common option







Maybe no one does that in your area. Although a wider variety of stuff might be nice. Maybe add some low acid coffee for GERD, etc.A lot of how well this would work would depend on the location and your population. If you have a whole foods or someplace like that which tends to cater to people with intolerances and vegans and things like that (as some of the soy or rice milk appeals to them) you might be able to make a go of it, especially if there isn't anything like that in your area and you have enough of a population.Now some people don't tolerate even decaf coffee so herbal teas might be something else you'd want to add, and you could maybe do an herbal chai tea and it might be something that would get enough business to make it worth while.Around here sometimes we get little kiosk type places that pop up that are drive by that seem to do fairly well if you wouldn't have enough start up funds for a whole shoppe. You might have to work on naming so that people do not feel they have to be sick (a lot of people do soy for various reasons) but that conveys that you specialize in other milks (and you might need to do regular milk so you get enough customers).K.


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Kathleen, are you in the UK? becasuse I live in the Medway area of Kent, and as far as I can tell we have nothing accept standard coffee shops, I have only thought about it today, but in no was I thinking of just one type of drink and I was thinking of looking at all sorts of different drinks, and yes I was even thinking of doing the standard types of drinks too, because I can think if nothing worse then turning customers away because we dont have the what they want, I was thinking of calling it something like Not Just Coffee or NJC or something like that, because immediatly it says exactly what people need to know, and as you said doesnt give people the thought of having to have something wrong to enjoy our products, and I wouldnt go into it without doing lots of research, but I think (I may be biased) that I could have a very unique selling point, but I feel that maybe here could be a good starting point for researching the different types of beverage I would need to look into selling. Thanks, for your input, I hope I can make it work. Tammy


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Unless you're allergic to soy like me


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Im not actually keen on either soy or rice milks myself, which is why I want to research as much as I can into all the different things that are available, although I do tolerate goats milk reasonably well but I do occasionally still have trouble with it. If you have any ideas please let me know. This is still only in the very early days as an idea, so anything you can tell me would be helpfull.Taa Tammy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm here in the US and while I don't usually go to that many shops I know Starbucks here does soy at least enough to post the nutritional info on the websites.We may have a bit more of a vegan and special diet needs market built up here than you do there. I just don't know.I think it is an interesting idea and if other people don't do it having a range of milk/milk-like products.Having herbal teas and maybe some gluten free and/or vegan baked goods if you can get them or make them may be a selling point as well.http://www.vrg.org/travel/ukdavida.htm seems to indicate that soy options are common in the US but not the UK unless you go to a vegan-oriented place.K.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to lOVE the drinks in coffee shops... hot chocolate, chocolissimo, fescato, whipped cream







...I used to be able to drink them until a few years ago, when my IBS got worse, I cut out all dairy products, and now even a small amount of milk gives me agonizing cramps and D.Now I drink herbal tea when I go to coffee shops but it's not the same!







Starbucks in UK has the option of soya milk. But soya milk is notoriously difficult to digest, and can cause IBS symptoms even in non-IBS people. There is also a lot of controversy over whether it's good for you, and reports that it increases the risk of cancer.I can tolerate rice milk, cashew milk and coconut milk. I serously thought about buying a hot-chocolate maker so I can make proper hot chocolate at home (and won't be tempted by those milk ones everytime I pass Cafe Nero!)


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

And that is exactly my point, why should people who suffer from drinking what other people can drink without even thinking about it, and the whole reason behind me looking into this as an idea that will hopefully take off, but its only going to happen sucessufully if I can go into it with as much information as possible, and thats why I would like people to tell me as much as they can about what they CAN drink, so that I can go to the charity that I am hoping will help me with as much information as possible.


----------



## 22435 (Mar 31, 2006)

yes i'd definately use it! as long as you served decaf tea with rice milk. shakeaway (the milkshake people) do a dairy free milkshake using soya milk and soya ice-cream - maybe you could do something like that too?


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

I will serve whatever people want to drink, thats why I need people to reply to this thread and give me ideas, and I will always be open to people picking and choosing what they want to drink, and to popping in and telling me what they want, if I dont serve it, because I dont have knowledge yet of all of the alternatives available and want it to be as versatile as possible, os theres no point opening it.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good luck







I suggest you do some market research in the area you want to open it, eg put questionnaires through doors to see how popular it would be/ what sort of dietry needs people have.I'd definately go to a cafe that had a range of non-dairy drinks and food. But I wouldn't want to go to it if was labelled an IBS cafe or specifically for people with digestive problems- better to call it a healthy/alternative cafe instead. Having drinks made up to order is a good idea. The best thing you can do is experiment with IBS-friendly drinks at home, and test them out on friends. Rice milk, oat milk, cashew milk and light coconut milk are all good alternatives to real milk, but I don't know how they'd turn out in milkshakes/cappuchinos/frescatos. You might need to add things like crushed ice. Maple syrup is very good in drinks and good for IBS too. Spices like cinnamon, nutmeg and aniseed are also meant to help IBS, so maybe you could put them in smoothies. Just be imaginative!Oh and it should have nice private toilets too


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was going to say pretty much was sukie said.You'd have to be very careful here, you won't know if it would be popular until you do some market research.How many people do you know, realistically that are going to buy these drinks? Will they be expensive? The milk alternatives generally are- so if you want to make money, you're going to have to work out how to keep costs low enough so you'll still make a prophit without charging the earth for the drinks.Sorry- that was a bit long.Good luck!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Have any of you lactose intollerant people tried Dairy Ease or Lactaid supplements. I can't have ice cream or foods made with heavy cream but if I take a pill before hand I can eat whatever I want.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I definitely would not go to a cafe that was blatantly for IBS sufferers. But I like the idea of pitching it as a health food sort of cafe, and in advertising could mention that the cafe would cater to dietary or nutritional needs. That way I'd know it was a place I could find somtehing safe to drink, without calling my friend and saying, "let's go to the IBS cafe!" you know what I mean?


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I went to Costa Coffee yesterday and had a Frescato (drink made with milk, crushed ice and whipped cream). It was lovely! I took 3 lactaze pills with it. Felt slightly nauseous after. When I got home I had bad cramps and D all afternoon!I think it's the high fat content that bothers me, not just the lactose.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I am not a big coffee drinker, more of a tea drinker anyway, but thought I'd give my 2 cents none the less.I don't think I'd be saying anything new, but DEFINITELY check out your market. So many small businesses go under so quickly, you have to be at least pretty confident that this will be a hit. I think if you carry some baked goods which boast healthy ingredients, that could help. Nobody wants a coffee without their donut! Haha. Sounds like a fun idea though. I like the nice private bathrooms pitch!! =)Andrea


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi All, just an update to say I have an meeting on Monday with someone who will be able to sort out whats going to happen with this cafe idea, I really value all of your input and advice because I want to make this the best I possibly can, but after Monday I will know where to gom if it is a viable option in this area or something that could be too hard to contemplate, so I will keep in touch and let you know, but in the meantime feel free to let me know if you think of anything.Tam


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Are you planning to do food or just drinks only?


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

That really depends on how it takes off, I will probably do little nibbly things to go with drinks to begin with and then have a look at the demand before I expand, do U have any ideas for food that I could look at then?


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like a swell idea too me, so many people have food sensitivites and alot are just health conscious!I just started taking a small business course this week so if you have any questions feel free to ask and I will see if I can answer them for you..Do make sure you research the market, we are learning that right now and it can be the most important thing!


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

"That really depends on how it takes off, I will probably do little nibbly things to go with drinks to begin with and then have a look at the demand before I expand, do U have any ideas for food that I could look at then?"Not as such I was just going to say that I'm a health inspector so I could give you some advice on the pitfalls and on how to keep us off your back...to some extent. Although I must say we're not as bad as we're made out to be


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

lol! Thanx Car that would be great, any help I can get will always be greatfully recieved, I am looking towards mostly pre packed things to begin with so that will hopefully minimise the problems at the begining, although I am still obviously going to be making all of the drinks from fresh. Not long to go till me meeting now, so I will post something as soon as I can after that, because this meeting could be the end of it all depending what the advisor says and if she thinks its worth backing - hope not tho!Thanx Tam


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi AllI have some bad news about my cafe idea, I went for my meeting on Monday with the Princes Trust lady, who was very helpful and put me forward for a group who help sort out businesses, but she said I would have to take out a personal loan which I wasnt too happy about coz I need another loan like a hole in the head plus she said the maximum they give out is Â£2400 which is no where near enough to start a shop and she said I would have to start on a market stall to build up my funds - but how can I produce fresh drinks at a market? she did say it was a good idea. But today after a lot of thought I have decided I need to take a job with a regular salary at the moment and I wouldnt be getting that with the cafe, and after I got a call from a lady from our local enterprise trust saying I wouldnt be suitable for the course I have decided definatly to call it a day - but hopefully when I have some money behind me I can start again, so thanks to all who contributed to my little thread, but my dream has now been put to bed - for now anyway.Tam


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That's too bad.At least other people think it might be a worthwhile idea so hopefully you can save the the money to give it a go.K.


----------



## 19951 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks KathleenYes everyone I have talked to along the way has thought it was a good idea, I ended up talking to the lady at the job centre about it for half an hour when the appoinment was only meant to be five minutes, but the idea is definatly not gone forever, but the lady I saw told me that the state of my finances meant I wasnt in a position to be given a business loan from a bank at the moment, and if Im going to make this work I need to be in the best possible situation right from the begining and that means having some money behind me so I guess Im saying - watch this space! Tam


----------

